# What hardware do you use to record?



## David58117

We've talked about software, so now it's time for - what hardware do you guys use! What keyboard, workstation, sound modules, sustain pedals (sure), guitars, etc do you use to record!?! 

..anyone?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*mmm....*

My son is good for that!

Ask him if you want:

http://www.insightsmanagement.com/clients/johnnathanielproducer/index.htm

Martin


----------



## David58117

myaskovsky2002 said:


> My son is good for that!
> 
> Ask him if you want:
> 
> http://www.insightsmanagement.com/clients/johnnathanielproducer/index.htm
> 
> Martin


Lol, and I'm suddenly very jealous...

Off to go pout while sitting at my new $3,500 usd Yamaha Motif XF8.


----------

